# Used car for less then 50 K ?



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

What would be the best car to buy for less then 50k, the specs I'm looking for is to have cruise control and a reliable car. 

I found the following cars that fall in that range :

Nissan Altima. (2.4L)

Mitsubishi Galant (3.8L)

What are your thoughts on the car ?

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nissan Altima anytime.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd have a word with these people 

Dubizzle.com | Touareg: Volkswagon Touareg Fully Loaded in Mint Cndn Lady Driven, Lots of Exclusive Add ons LOW MILEAGE!

Touareg is a nice safe, reliable car. Surprisingly pretty capable offroad too assuming the air suspension hasn't broken, even though you can't lock the centre diff they cope alright on most surfaces.

Ultimately probably not as reliable as the Altima but a more interesting car.


----------



## Georgie Burgess (Nov 20, 2011)

izwiz said:


> What would be the best car to buy for less then 50k, the specs I'm looking for is to have cruise control and a reliable car.
> 
> I found the following cars that fall in that range :
> 
> ...


I recently bought an 2.4 Audi A6 2006 for 45,000 on Dubizzle. Approx 100,000km. I am very happy with the car. Goes very well, reliable and cruise control


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Georgie Burgess said:


> I recently bought an 2.4 Audi A6 2006 for 45,000 on Dubizzle. Approx 100,000km. I am very happy with the car. Goes very well, reliable and cruise control


Interesting! Visiting with a salesman recently, I was told that cruise control is not the norm here but that I could put it on a new car (for a cost, of course) if I really insisted but it wouldn't help the resale value. True/false? I am looking at buying a Camry.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbalee said:


> Interesting! Visiting with a salesman recently, I was told that cruise control is not the norm here but that I could put it on a new car (for a cost, of course) if I really insisted but it wouldn't help the resale value. True/false? I am looking at buying a Camry.




Cruise control has now become standard in most vehicles here, so the salesman is wrong when he says it is not the "norm" here

I wouldnt "add" cruise control unless its done by the manuifacturer. Its not something as simple as adding LED lights.

Even if you can "add" it, it wouldnt affect the resale value, unless of course you do it aftermarket, which may void your warranty and subsequently affect the resale value

As for the Camry, its very popular as taxis so the "basic" version of it may be stripped down and not have cruise control or even CD players!

But if you go to the next trim, it should definitely have cruise control


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Barbalee said:


> Interesting! Visiting with a salesman recently, I was told that cruise control is not the norm here but that I could put it on a new car (for a cost, of course) if I really insisted but it wouldn't help the resale value. True/false? I am looking at buying a Camry.


 Bought a Porsche Boxster S for less than 50K, fun car with soft and hard tops. Lots of good cars under 50K on Dubbizle, why a Camry? Always found Toyota's soulless and boring even their famous reliability seems to have taken a hit recently.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Cruise control has now become standard in most vehicles here, so the salesman is wrong when he says it is not the "norm" here
> 
> I wouldnt "add" cruise control unless its done by the manuifacturer. Its not something as simple as adding LED lights.
> 
> ...


Cruise control is pretty easy to fit to most new cars as the hardware and mechanicals are already present and you've just got to fit the cruise control switch or the stalk and programe the car to do it, takes about 45 minutes to fit and programe on a Golf for example.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Within that price range (40-50) I'd go with Subaru Legacy, if available of course.
You get the performance and full options most of the time. and its AWD.
No offense to anyone but I personally did not want any taxi car (Camry, Altima etc..)


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

Nissan Altima (2.4L) is a good reliable, spacious car






izwiz said:


> What would be the best car to buy for less then 50k, the specs I'm looking for is to have cruise control and a reliable car.
> 
> I found the following cars that fall in that range :
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Bought a Porsche Boxster S for less than 50K, fun car with soft and hard tops. Lots of good cars under 50K on Dubbizle, why a Camry? Always found Toyota's soulless and boring even their famous reliability seems to have taken a hit recently.


I hate to admit it, but I agree! Camry's are the ultimate boring, soulless car... but on the other hand, I can afford a new one, they're as safe as anything else I can afford, they're as reliable as anything else I can afford, I'm likely to be able to sell it reasonably well if I decide to leave...and I know how to get to the dealership !


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Bmw


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> I hate to admit it, but I agree! Camry's are the ultimate boring, soulless car... but on the other hand, I can afford a new one, they're as safe as anything else I can afford, they're as reliable as anything else I can afford, I'm likely to be able to sell it reasonably well if I decide to leave...and I know how to get to the dealership !



Do check the car auctions that they have in Aveer (I guess). You can find good cars at a very low cost. 
Just bought a 2008 Nissan Armada excellent condition from the auction AED 40,000.
Camry is a hot cake. Not many people are willing to sell it. It becomes a generation to generation car  ...


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

INFAMOUS said:


> Bmw


Didn't you buy an E39 M5 recently? That is one of the best cars BMW has ever made, I've driven a couple of them and they are great.

What is the spec of your one? Any photos?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbalee said:


> I hate to admit it, but I agree! Camry's are the ultimate boring, soulless car... but on the other hand, I can afford a new one, they're as safe as anything else I can afford, they're as reliable as anything else I can afford, I'm likely to be able to sell it reasonably well if I decide to leave...and I know how to get to the dealership !


How does any of the points not apply to Honda Accords ? They are slightly less soulless than the current Camry. 
And for that matter even the Altima has more character than a Camry. 

And the current generations reliability is no better than quite a few of its competitors. The 1998-2005 Camrys were excellent cars, but the present one doesnt really excel in any one category.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> How does any of the points not apply to Honda Accords ? They are slightly less soulless than the current Camry.
> And for that matter even the Altima has more character than a Camry.
> 
> And the current generations reliability is no better than quite a few of its competitors. The 1998-2005 Camrys were excellent cars, but the present one doesnt really excel in any one category.


Uh, duh, but I have zero clue how to get to a Honda dealership ! Festival City is as far as I feel comfortable driving from Mirdif! See, I'm a bit boring and soulless, too...and I'm a chicken!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> How does any of the points not apply to Honda Accords ? They are slightly less soulless than the current Camry.
> And for that matter even the Altima has more character than a Camry.



That's a bit like asking which one of the Neville brothers is better looking...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbalee said:


> Uh, duh, but I have zero clue how to get to a Honda dealership ! Festival City is as far as I feel comfortable driving from Mirdif! See, I'm a bit boring and soulless, too...and I'm a chicken!



Sarcasm aside, there is a Honda showroom at Festival City


----------



## Georgie Burgess (Nov 20, 2011)

CRUISE CONTROL said:


> Nissan Altima (2.4L) is a good reliable, spacious car


When getting insurance recently, the provider asked me upfront whether it was an Altima - as they don't cover these cars due to the significant number of accidents. Maybe too much poke for (questionable) drivers not used to it


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Sarcasm aside, there is a Honda showroom at Festival City


Really? I'll have to do another hunting...but yet more soullessness!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Confiture said:


> That's a bit like asking which one of the Neville brothers is better looking...


True, true...but I think they'd be a bit insulted if tolf they were "soulless"!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

izwiz said:


> What would be the best car to buy for less then 50k, the specs I'm looking for is to have cruise control and a reliable car.
> 
> I found the following cars that fall in that range :
> 
> ...


Absolutely the altima. the higher spec models come with alot of equipment.

That said, 50k you can get *alot* for your money.
How many years old will you go... thats up to you.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

quattro said:


> Didn't you buy an E39 M5 recently? That is one of the best cars BMW has ever made, I've driven a couple of them and they are great.
> 
> What is the spec of your one? Any photos?


Sure did! 2003 Hamann with some very nice upgrades


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice Imola Red! Pretty rare...
What interior has it got?

I'd love a Estoril Blue or Techno Violet one with the Caramel interior but they just don't seem to exist! Think I might have to get a toy myself.... 

What is the insurance like? Something like 5% of it's value?
PM me please if you don't want to share it with everyone.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

quattro said:


> Very nice Imola Red! Pretty rare...
> What interior has it got?
> 
> I'd love a Estoril Blue or Techno Violet one with the Caramel interior but they just don't seem to exist! Think I might have to get a toy myself....
> ...


It has the Black/Red interior with Titanium trim! Insurance is about 4% of the value cheap compared to North America!










If you can find me Alpine I will sell you mine HAHA.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the matching interior. Very cool car.

M5 is a pretty rare car in DXB, I haven't seen an E39 there ever, seen a couple of E60s but nothing where I am in UK. 

I guess not too many found their way imported into the UAE.


----------

